# SO MUCH FOR THE BORDER FENCE



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

With great fanfare the other day, the president signed a bill approving a 700-mile border fence on the U.S.-Mexican border. Setting aside the fact that that's about 1,300 miles too short, it was seen as at least the administration doing something about illegal immigration.

But wait...stop the presses! All is not what it seems.

You see, the bill the Congress passed and the White House signed was just a "down payment" on the fence...$1.2 billion to be spent to start the construction. It is expected to cost much more than that. But today we get word that they money doesn't even have to be spent on the border fence....it can just be spent on border security, or whatever the Department of Homeland Security decides. :eyeroll:

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/news/nation/15694451.htm

In fact, media reports today say the border fence might not ever be built. *Evidently right after the proposal passed the Congress, lawmakers went to work to undermine it and be sure that it never happened.* :******:

So there you have it...once again the do-nothing Congress continues to thwart the will of the people when it comes to the illegal alien invasion.

No wonder the GOP is losing its grip on Washington....they can't even do anything as simple as protect the border. uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This congress is to busy with scandals right now....the all important "hang onto my seat" mentallity is in effect for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Not to hijack the thread, but did anyone hear about the $20,000,000 that is allocated within the $466 billion pentagon budget that is supposed to be used as a celebration after we win the war in Iraq. I heard that $20 million was set aside for this year, but Congress is now putting it away for next year.

$20 million on a celebration for winning the war in Iraq? wow....

I see the NYTimes is writing about it? Is this true?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats like setting aside money for a party to watch the pigs fly south for the winter!  Sad but true!!


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

not sure about the 20 millon but i bet its no better than a40% chance its true comming from them unless its a national security secrect then by all means tell the enemy. with the ny times they dont need spys.

if the gop and the dnc would listen to most of america (aka voters) instead of the special intrest groups(aka campian $$$$) we would have are borders secured our schools better and safer. they get washington and seem more worried about what the press thinks of them less of what the voters think, if we had term limits i belive much more good could come from washington.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*TAKE THE FENCE TO THE UNITED NATIONS? *

Are you believing this nonsense?

It's as if we're not even a sovereign country any more. The United States doesn't exist. There are no borders. The U.S. is nothing but a grandiose economic system providing jobs to Mexicans and shoring up the corrupt Mexican government in the process.

Why the outrage? Well, as you should know, Bush is saying he is going to sign a bill that calls for the construction of a fence along about 700 miles of the U.S. border with Mexico. That fence will be built on our side of the border. On U.S. territory --- if there is any such thing any more.

Well .... actually the Mexicans don't seem to think that there is any such thing as "U.S. territory." They're raising hell about the fence and -- now get this -- they want the United Nations to stop it. The message here is that we have no right to protect our border. *We have no right to keep people from entering into this country illegally.*

Vicente Fox only has about seven weeks left in his presidency, but he has dispatched his foreign secretary, Luis Ernesto Derbez, to Europe on a mission. Part of that mission is to complain about the border fence. So far Sr. Derbez has talked to the French foreign minister about the fence, and now he's on his way to complain to the governments of Spain and Italy. Derbez says he will continue his campaign against the border fence until Fox's last day in office.

What the hell? This payaso is traveling around Europe complaining that the United States is building a fence to keep his countrymen from crossing into our country illegally? This is absurd? :******:

Well .. .maybe not so absurd if you look at it through the eyes of Derbez and his cronies in the Mexican government. First -- they truly feel that the border is illegitimate in the first place. That border runs along the states of Texas, New Mexico, Arizona and California. Those states, and the southern half of Colorado, are what many Mexicans refer to as the "Republica del Norte." The area used to be part of Mexico -- or whatever preceded Mexico -- and is now being "re-conquered." Go ahead. Google "Republica del Norte" and take a trip through the 12,000+ hits you'll get.

This stream of Mexicans across our border is an invasion, not a migration. *They're invaders,* not immigrants.

I don't give a flying leap how many bales of pine straw they spread, how many square miles of sheetrock they hang, how many homes they build, how many cars they buff up as they emerge from the car wash .... I don't care. It's an invasion just the same. No real attempt is being made to assimilate into American culture. No interest is shown in learning to speak anything past basic English. Why should they?

*The ultimate goal is their own country, or a brand new northern state to be part of Mexico. Instead of trying to become part of our society, they write magazine articles informing us that "Los Angeles is Ours." *

So .. .along comes this idea for a border fence, and they react is if they are being fenced off from something that belongs to them! They react that way because they feel that way.

In case you are one of the few out there who are wondering how it is that the Republicans came to be in such trouble in this upcoming election .... look at the stream of Mexican invaders coming across our borders.

*What have the Republicans done to stop it?* The border fence? Hey, it's about 1400 miles too short. Besides ... and here's the key ... it hasn't been funded yet, and there are some serious doubts as to whether or not the congress will fund that fence at all.

What a mess


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bob, I agree with what you are saying but keep in mind that some of that boarder is so rugged a Billy Goat couldn't get across it. That's why it is not needed the entire length. You can be assured of one thing and that is if the Democrats get control of the House this year the fence will never be built, funding or not.


----------

